# The 'Vid got me! Lol



## calgaryguy (May 2, 2022)

Started feeling a little 'off' last Wednesday and by Thursday full Sinus inflammation, very sore throat, and upper chest burning/sore sensation. Rapid test showed that, yep, I got the 'vid. The lovely missues was asymptomatic Thursday, developed a small cough on Friday, and tested positive via PCR on Saturday. She works in a YYC hospital so she's on a mandatory minimum 5 work day stand down (paid thankfully).

Overall effect has been a moderate flu. TBH the vaccines elicited a much stronger immune response, however that lasted only 24-36 hours. I'm on day 6-ish now and am mostly 'better'.


----------



## jcdammeyer (May 2, 2022)

Did you have the booster too or just the two shots.  Let us know if you have any Long Haul.  Get better soon.


----------



## calgaryguy (May 2, 2022)

I had AZ as first shot, then moderna, then a second moderna 'full' shot (since AZ was first shot). Missus was Pfizer, Pfizer, and a Pfizer booster (ahs employees). Note that my wife works on units that have had active covid cases the entire pandemic. We did however finally decide to attend a public event (Jim Jeffries comedian at the Sait Jubilee) a week ago Sunday after limiting our large public gatherings the past two years and thats where we suspect we were infected with the 'Vid.

No sense of loss of taste, I dont think I'm any more absent minded than usual, and my fatigue at this point seems to be typical flu related or flu medicine (ie: pseudoephedrine) related. I actually did some moderate reno work yesterday (skilsaw work, some wood wall demo) for about 90 mins wearing a P100 filter mask. I was tired after but no huge issues.


----------



## YotaBota (May 2, 2022)

Hope you have a full recovery. Good you had your shots, could have been a lot worse.
Were there many at the event wearing masks or are masks passe out your way.


----------



## calgaryguy (May 2, 2022)

Pretty much everyone in the 2000+ crowd was maskless, including me. My wife chose to wear her mask.


----------



## jcdammeyer (May 2, 2022)

My wife is a Pharmacist.  She still wears her mask at work.  I work from home so have less likelyhood of catching it but we also teach Ballroom Dancing.  Some of our students wear them.  Some don't.  We don't because speech is so muffled.  The science says with the booster we're pretty well safe even if we do get it.  And now in BC 6 months after the booster we can get the 4th.  Looking forward to June...


----------



## 140mower (May 2, 2022)

Wife and I got it at the end of January, it didn't seem too bad getting through the symptoms of the infection, we had full vaccination plus the booster, so I think that helped. But about a month after getting better, the long Covid symptoms started. Mostly it's okay, but when I get tuckered out, that's it, there's no powering through it. Hopefully it passes fairly soon.....


----------



## YotaBota (May 2, 2022)

We have both shots and the first booster as well but I think I'll keep the mask for a while yet, the long haul is the big concern now.


----------



## trlvn (May 2, 2022)

My son picked up Covid and, since he is such a giving person, shared it with my wife and me.  My son's first symptoms were 7 days ago and he just tested negative on a rapid test this morning.  My wife and I both started having symptoms on Friday.  My son has had 2 shots and my wife and I have been poked 3 times.  Even with the shots, we've all had symptoms that we would have called a pretty intensive cold in the before days.  (Right at the moment, my sinuses are packed and I've been coughing up phlegm.)  Fingers crossed that it doesn't escalate or morph into long covid.  I feel for you, @140mower , long covid would really suck.  I happen to have a pulse oximeter that shows blood oxygen saturation.  (My Mom had COPD.)  Have you been tested?  There are tonnes of models available for less than $50!  If blood-ox saturation gets to the low 90's, that's a bad sign.  Under 90 usually means you need an oxygen assist.

Craig


----------



## combustable herbage (May 2, 2022)

It went through our house as well about a month ago, I missed 8 days of work and I can see how it spreads so fast I was spitting and coughing and sneezing all day long.   For me was fever, tons of brain fog and very tired.   It never went into my chest and I have no long term issues so a part of the "herd" I have become.   I found it quite surreal when I figured out I had it how easy it was to catch it this thing that we have been trying to avoid for 2 years but in the end I am actually kinda happy that I caught it now when I had a good chance to fight it off with the help of the vaccines.  In the end I think most if not all of us will get our turn.
Anyways all the best those suffering hopefully you are feeling better and back in the shop in no   time.


----------



## DPittman (May 2, 2022)

I hope you have speedy and full recovery. Thank God for vaccines and here's hoping all that did not get vaccinated (for any reason) come out well also.  We are all better off when we are all better off!


----------



## calgaryguy (May 2, 2022)

My Blood 02 sat hasnt been below 95 on the monitor we have - which is normal for me on that monitor.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 3, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> Started feeling a little 'off' last Wednesday and by Thursday full Sinus inflammation, very sore throat, and upper chest burning/sore sensation. Rapid test showed that, yep, I got the 'vid. The lovely missues was asymptomatic Thursday, developed a small cough on Friday, and tested positive via PCR on Saturday. She works in a YYC hospital so she's on a mandatory minimum 5 work day stand down (paid thankfully).
> 
> Overall effect has been a moderate flu. TBH the vaccines elicited a much stronger immune response, however that lasted only 24-36 hours. I'm on day 6-ish now and am mostly 'better'.


Glad you are feeling better. So nice to hear. As I write this I am in the hospital with bacterial pneumonia (non-COVID) Wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy. Worst pain I have ever felt. The ward I am on is jam packed with COVIDers.

My wife was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago. She has had surgery and is awaiting chemo now so COVID is the last thing we need. 

Of course no sooner said then my father-law gets it while he is in hospital recovering from a broken back at 92. So now no one can see anyone. Sadly we are also trying to coordinate assisted care placement for him when he gets discharged as he can no longer live by himself. No care facility wants three sickies dealing them and it takes lots of work to coordinate this stuff. 

So far 2022 can kiss my arse. 

The positive is that I have never had so much contact with the health care system in Alberta and I discovered It is actually great. I cannot say enough good things about these hard working doctors, nurses, techs, etc. It makes my cry how dedicated all these front line heros  are taking care of us pleasently and professionally all while being worked into the ground. 

I reserve my wrath for the cookie-eating Stephen Ducketts of this world, together with other AHS Administrators whose job it was to fix this mess, and they consistently fail in the one job they are assigned to do. 

Very pleased with your progress. The fellows across from me look horrible and clearly are not on the minor symptom part of the scale. Nor were they vaccinated. I hope your progress continues; you don’t want to be here. Trust me.


----------



## YYCHM (May 3, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Glad you are feeling better. So nice to hear. As I write this I am in the hospital with bacterial pneumonia (non-COVID) Wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy. Worst pain I have ever felt. The ward I am on is jam packed with COVIDers.
> 
> My wife was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago. She has had surgery and is awaiting chemo now so COVID is the last thing we need.
> 
> ...



Yikes Pete  Get well soon Buddy.  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery of all your family members.


----------



## David_R8 (May 3, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Glad you are feeling better. So nice to hear. As I write this I am in the hospital with bacterial pneumonia (non-COVID) Wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy. Worst pain I have ever felt. The ward I am on is jam packed with COVIDers.
> 
> My wife was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago. She has had surgery and is awaiting chemo now so COVID is the last thing we need.
> 
> ...


Oh man, sending you and your wife best wishes Pete.


----------



## Tom O (May 3, 2022)

I hope you all have a speedy recovery.


----------



## YotaBota (May 3, 2022)

All the best Pete. In theory you and yours should be alright for a while as history says all things happen in three's.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 3, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Glad you are feeling better. So nice to hear. As I write this I am in the hospital with bacterial pneumonia (non-COVID) Wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy. Worst pain I have ever felt. The ward I am on is jam packed with COVIDers.
> 
> My wife was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago. She has had surgery and is awaiting chemo now so COVID is the last thing we need.
> 
> ...


Dang!! Here’s to better days ahead. Luck!


----------



## DPittman (May 3, 2022)

@CalgaryPT 
I'm sending all the good vibes of the universe and all the positive energies one man can to you and your wife. I hope you get all the best of care and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 3, 2022)

Hope things get better soon. Speedy recovery to your family.


CalgaryPT said:


> Glad you are feeling better. So nice to hear. As I write this I am in the hospital with bacterial pneumonia (non-COVID) Wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy. Worst pain I have ever felt. The ward I am on is jam packed with COVIDers.
> 
> My wife was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago. She has had surgery and is awaiting chemo now so COVID is the last thing we need.
> 
> ...


Speedy recovery to your family.


----------



## calgaryguy (May 3, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Glad you are feeling better. So nice to hear. As I write this I am in the hospital with bacterial pneumonia (non-COVID) Wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy. Worst pain I have ever felt. The ward I am on is jam packed with COVIDers.
> 
> My wife was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago. She has had surgery and is awaiting chemo now so COVID is the last thing we need.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you are having a shitty time of it. Ive had bacterial pneumonia and my lungs were never the same.

AHS staff are, generally speaking, very good at what they do. I find our health care system works pretty damn good.


----------



## calgaryguy (May 3, 2022)

Update from me: I'm well on the mend now, mostly sinus inflammation left and a bit of lung chunks coming up. Missus is 2-3 days behind me on the recovery cure but shes ok.


----------



## Dabbler (May 5, 2022)

@CalgaryPT I hope things look up for you and your wife   My strongest good thoughts are being sent to you both.

My wife is going through the placement thing with her 93 year old mother.  I hope that works out for the best also.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 5, 2022)

Thanks. There needs to be a support group for those of us learning the placement ropes. My best wishes to her; it's a journey for sure.


----------



## Dabbler (May 5, 2022)

I'm also sorry I came late to this thread.  My 'follow' setting has not been firing for anyone I'm following on the forum - for about 2 years now...


----------



## Janger (May 5, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Glad you are feeling better. So nice to hear. As I write this I am in the hospital with bacterial pneumonia (non-COVID) Wouldn’t wish it on my worst enemy. Worst pain I have ever felt. The ward I am on is jam packed with COVIDers.
> 
> My wife was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago. She has had surgery and is awaiting chemo now so COVID is the last thing we need.
> 
> ...


Just saw this Pete. My heart goes out to you and your family. That is way too much to deal with all at once. I hope for the best for you and yours.


----------



## DaveMc (May 5, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, my wife and I are working around people who have had covid, our neighbors have it too. Lucky so far, but 
the fact, as stated, is inescapable. We will all get it


----------



## Dabbler (May 6, 2022)

DaveMc said:


> We will all get it


sad, but true.  We are lucky that vaccines are readily available.


----------



## RobinHood (May 6, 2022)

@CalgaryPT (and others), hope there is a good outcome and your family can move on.

Let us know if there is a way for us to help. It’s the small (and sometimes seemingly insignificant) things that can make a big difference.


----------



## Hruul (May 6, 2022)

@CalgaryPT Wow, so sorry to hear about all the crap going your way,  makes it just that much worse with it all happening at once.  Wish you and your family a speedy recovery and future good health.


----------



## YotaBota (May 7, 2022)

DaveMc said:


> We will all get it


You're probably right but it's not a bus I'm going to willing jump on or step in front of. 
Vid will have to "rip the mask from my cold dead face" lol


----------

